# Our new white pigeon pet



## Chicka (Aug 15, 2005)

I have been caring for a white pigeon, that turned up in our neighborhood for over a month now. He/she was hanging out in a front yard across the street. I was able to catch him/her and tend to it's wing which appeared abcessed from some sort of injury to the top portion. It is able to fly inspite the fact that it holds the injured wing lower than the other. The wound is now healed, and the pigeon is quite content sitting on a cinder block underneath my redwoods, in filtered sunlight in my backyard. It is tolerant of my menagerie consisting of 2 dogs, 2 cats, a banty rooster, and dwarf rabbit.
It will allow me to pick up, but as of late there is much more "growling" and pecking (which is amusing) than there was initially. When I do what I call holding therapy, petting, kissing, etc...he/she seems to enjoy it.
Just wondering if there is a way to determine sex and approximate age??? I feel as though it was somewhat domisticated, (even though there was no band), because prior to my catching, it kept going into my neighbors' backyards and garages. Any thoughts and information woud be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this pigeon with its injured wing.

This is probably a domestic pigeon that was lost as it allows you to pick it up. It has adjusted and now considers you and your property its life.

He or she is growling and pecking at you more, because it is comfortable with you and considers you his equal.

As far as age goes, sometimes you can tell by the white wattel above the nostrils on the beak. If it is over a year old, sometimes the wattel is more pronounced and also the white cere around they eye is more pronounced. The birds are also a little bigger as they mature.

It is easy to tell the gender of a pigeon when it is around other birds. Males will roo-koo loudly and do a dance as well as being very protective. They are more aggressive as well as protective of their property. Their crop expands nicely when they coo, and are sometimes a little larger then females.
We have a thread that talks specifically about the difference between males and females, but I have to locate it.

Where does the bird sleep (or roost) at night? Id he/she safe out of harms way?

Others will be along with more help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Chicka,

So, another member falls for the charm of the white pigeon!

Until I was handed Snowflake I thought that because all white pigeons looked alike they would be alike. I can't believe I got it so wrong. They are wonderful intelligent birds that have loads of personality, sometimes gentle, sometimes needy, sometimes feisty. Each one is different. I can't help you on the ageing and sexing, but I can guarantee that you will thoroughly enjoy your new pet!

Cynthia


----------



## Chicka (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Treesa,
Thanks so much for the information. Very interesting! I have a Banty rooster who I believe feels the same way. I am HIS hen! He hates my husband and son.
Right now "Cinder" is spending it's nights outside, with access to a box, (that it doesn't use). We do plan on providing something more substantial as the weather changes.
The first couple nights I kept he/she inside. I have a nice big cage, but instead it was more comfortable in our fireplace. In fact the first night I attempted to put her/him outside, it came to the back door, inside to the fireplace. 
My cats were a little curious at first, but I think since it's the same size as my rooster, they just think...another chicken. Also...my animals are not normal, they all get along freakishly weird!!! I just got through raising 3 chicks for my folks that were allowed to free-range among the cats. No problem, it's like when Mama says NO, she means NO...if only my son felt that way!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL "if only my son felt that way!" Very true... if my son behaved as well as our pets life would be so simple.

This sounds like quite a big white pigeon if it is the size of your rooster. How big is the rooster?

Thanks again for giving this pigeon a happy home.


----------



## Chicka (Aug 15, 2005)

My rooster is probably a runt, because he's small by Bantam standards. Probably in between the size of a Scrubjay and Crow.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Chicka, 
I too have a white pigeon who just showed up. I don't know where I read this, but it was how I decided that my pigeon was a male... Somewhere it says that the male pigeon tends to dunk his whole beak, nostrils and all into the water dish and gulps the water, whereas the female tends to sip the water. The males are bigger and the females are thinner/taller. The males also do some sort of bowing. I most likely read this on the American Racing Pigeon Union or www.pigeon.org website. Good luck to your and Cinder.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

you said it best,..new pet,.built in love ,..how about that,..i have seen males display a dance,dragging their tails to the point of wearing feathers out,.the ritual is for mating,coraling,coaxing other female birds,people,or objects,..lacking another bird try a large mirror,..good luck ,..sincerely james waller


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jameswaller said:


> you said it best,..new pet,.built in love ,..how about that,..i have seen males display a dance,dragging their tails to the point of wearing feathers out,.the ritual is for mating,coraling,coaxing other female birds,people,or objects,..lacking another bird try a large mirror,..good luck ,..sincerely james waller


These posts were made in 2005............


----------

